# 2003 540i/6 and 540iA Sport spare tire issue - revisted



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

As you may recall, a number of 2003 540i 6-Speed and 540iA Sport owners complained that BMW gave them a 16" spare, despite the fact that the sales brochure claimed it would get a full sized alloy wheel that matched the front wheels. That would be an 18" Style 37 wheel with 235/40-18 tire. These customers were told by their dealers that the reason it wasn't done was because the 18" wheel woudn't fit in the spare tire well.

I can tell you, from first hand experience, that they are wrong. I just plopped a genuine Style 37 wheel with a LARGER 245/40-18 tire into the spare tire well and it fits without a problem. The factory 235/40-18 would have plenty of room. Want proof?


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> As you may recall, a number of 2003 540i 6-Speed and 540iA Sport owners complained that BMW gave them a 16" spare, despite the fact that the sales brochure claimed it would get a full sized alloy wheel that matched the front wheels. That would be an 18" Style 37 wheel with 235/40-18 tire. These customers were told by their dealers that the reason it wasn't done was because the 18" wheel woudn't fit in the spare tire well.
> 
> I can tell you, from first hand experience, that they are wrong. I just plopped a genuine Style 37 wheel with a LARGER 245/40-18 tire into the spare tire well and it fits without a problem. The factory 235/40-18 would have plenty of room. Want proof?


I have one in my car too. 18x8.5 with a 245/40-18 on it - fits perfectly.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I think we should start a lawsuit and get "Named Plaintiff" to help us out!  This is clearly false advertising and BMW better own up! We have proof here!

Chris


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> I think we should start a lawsuit and get "Named Plaintiff" to help us out!  This is clearly false advertising and BMW better own up! We have proof here!
> 
> Chris


It's just so easy for the mutha ship to just discount something with words, isn't it? "You got a donut cuz an 18" won't fit"

How 'bout - "Our enthusiast community requested a weight savings so we responded by substituting a donut spare tire setup which saves X lbs. If you would like a full sized spare we will furnish one at no extra charge." There, problem solved. Those who want it get it, those who don't are still happy.

If it was a cost cutting measure, they're smart little buggers. Give the customer something they don't want and be happy to sell them what they do want at MSRP (matching wheel and tire) and charge labor to mount, balance, and install it in the trunk! The Microsoft approach!


----------

